# Training puppy to walk on leash.



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

How long are you walking her? At 3 months they get very tired easily. She's a little little baby.... Rem would get tired within 10-15 minutes and we'd have to carry him.


----------



## Fuzionx23 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hercules does the same thing sometimes. They get tired easily at that age. Get her attention and help her to her feet and continue walking. Instead of taking long walks i train Hercules indoor sometimes to practice walking alongside of me. This way when he gets tired he can rest, drink water, and continue training.


----------



## GrChloe732 (Aug 5, 2014)

The walks are not even 100 feet. Right when we get outside the door she lays down or sits. Sometimes she will start to walk, and a few seconds later she's back to her laying/sitting position!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Have you tried inside? She obviously doesn't see walking as fun, and remember she's a baby


----------



## tyapici (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have a 5 months old puppy and we are working on her training at home. During the walks, she is easily distracted (which I think normal), but she also frequently starts biting the leash and jumps on me. I know she is not hungry, thirsty or a potty break. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Best advice I see in these posts is to go with your pup to an obedience class, and not at the local Petco...find a trainer not working in some retail store. That being said, our trainers have always recommended pinch collars vs. choke chains or harnesses. All can be misused and harm the dog.
The downside on pinch collars is that traditionally, the act of putting them on the dog and getting the latch to hold properly is a challenge. My field trainer recently put me on to a lady that makes a new style pinch collar, that eliminates the difficulty of putting them on and it has no latch...you can look at them at www.lolalimited.net. They call them "Secret Power" collars...but they are a well-engineered covered pinch style collar. 
Be advised that some people do not advocate using a pinch style collar on the dog, and to their credit if not properly used, they can injure the dog’s skin and also cause behavioral problems. But, if used properly by a trained user, they are magic in helping you train the dog to heal, sit, come, etc.
*But do not use these without a trainer teaching you how to train with these collars....good luck*


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I personally do not like the idea of using pinch collars on a 12 week old. That's like spanking a baby that's a few months old. But when you CAN do is utilize positive methods to let her learn that walking is fun and not an effort. I'd start with making the leash fun and positive in the house, then you holding it, walking with it on, etc. Then move outside.


----------



## lightwave (Mar 7, 2014)

My girl, Summer, used to pull me a lot and lie down in the middle of short walk. Sometimes, it's because she was tired. Sometimes, it's because she wants to stay in that area and sniff more. It's equivalent to a kid throwing tantrum, like saying "Dad, it's more fun here!" You'd need to get to know what he/she wants. If it's not physical need, then you'd need to make it more fun to walk beside you.

To make it fun to walk, you can try to feed her only half the portion of kibble during meal time and retain half of the kibble to feed her during walk immediately after the meal. Every time she's walking beside you without pulling, praise her and pop a kibble into her mouth. Lots of praise. Repeat every second or two and gradually but slowing increase the time interval in between over a period of a week or more. Try to continue to walk without stopping when you're praising and popping kibble into her mouth. Otherwise, she'd think stopping is the behavior you want. If she stops, say "uh uh" or whatever negative marker you've been using and see if she goes back to walking. Also, as it progresses, try to vary the rewards, surprise her to something yummy or extra rub. Keep the anticipation of reward high and she'd be happy to walk next to you.

Also, using a Sensation harness will be easier to train. If/When she lies down, you can use kibble to lure her up. (BTW, it's a good opportunity to practice the "up" command in that context.) If she doesn't respond to the up command yet, just pull her up with the leash. Be firm about it. Be gentle on the leash and collar to avoid hurting her neck. That's why using a harness like Sensation would be better when you need to pull her up.


----------

